# [QuadSpark.in] - 1GB Ram|16GB SSD|Windows VPS Starting @ Only $5/m!!!★★



## gowthambalaji (Aug 19, 2017)

*QuadSpark.In* was lunched in 2017 .We aim to provide most affordable Web Hosting Service .


All the VPS are deployed using KVM . The Storage are SSD. Available Location : USA.


*1GB Ram Windows VPS - $5/m !!*

1GB RAM
1xCPU (Shared)
16GB SDD
1GBPS Port
500GB Banwidth
1IPV4
Linux and Windows OS
Windows Server 2008 R2 Trial
Windows Server 2012 R2 Trial
Unlimited Reinstall
Self Managed Service
USA,NY
Price : $5/Mo (Incl. Tax)
*ORDER NOW*

*High Performance VPS Plans*

*1GB Ram Windows VPS - $7.40/m !!*


1GB RAM
1xCPU (2.00Ghz)
30GB SDD (Raid 10)
1GBPS Uplink
2TB Banwidth
1IPV4
Linux and WindowsOS
Windows Server 2008 R2 Trial
Windows Server 2012 R2 Trial
Unlimited Reinstall
Self Managed Service
USA,Chicago
Price : $7.40/Mo (Incl. Tax)
*ORDER NOW*

*2GB Ram Windows VPS - $10.58/m !!*


2GB RAM
1xCPU (3.4Ghz)
50GB SSD (Raid 10)
1GBPS Uplink
2TB Banwidth
1IPV4
Linux and Windows OS
Windows Server 2008 R2 Trial
Windows Server 2012 R2 Trial
Unlimited Reinstall
Self Managed Service
USA,Chicago
Price : $10.58/Mo (Incl. Tax)

*ORDER NOW*


Payment via : PayPal , Paytm , Indians Debit Card/ Credit Cards, Bank Transfer.

Please Read QuadSpark TOS/AUP before ordering


----------

